

Ask HN: What are essential skills for a 21est century entrepreneur? - woear

Hey HN, I've been in college for years and I'm not sure what I should major in and where the job market is headed. business related/finance majors are a mystery because of politics and the economy, I'm not sure where tech related degrees are headed.<p>So I need to ask, what sort of degree should I get that's applicable for the future? What sort of things should I look into? Any recommendations?<p>What sorts of skills are essential for a 21est century entrepreneur? What should I be working on or learning?<p>Thanks!
======
chris_usable
Anything you want. Preferably something you're interested in. The subject
itself is unimportant - the facts you'll be learning will be out of date by
the time you graduate almost regardless of the course you pick. The _skills_
you need to learn are self-motivation, self-reliance, working in a team, and
how to recognise what's going on around you (in terms of both spotting
opportunities and recognising when things are going wrong). You can learn
these skills on any course.

~~~
woear
I don't know what to pick..I've been taking courses aimlessly.

------
gexla
Writing, writing, writing. Writing well in English is a skill that few people
have, especially when you count all English speakers in the world. Take as
many writing classes as you can stuff into your major. My technical writing
course was the most useful class I have ever taken.

